# WBL290F Lathe Feed Rod Thumping Noise



## gman10259 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a 11" x 29 " Weiss WBL290F Lathe that I purchased last month.  There is a thumbing sound and you can feel the feed rod pulse. This happens with feed rod engaged at the quick change gear box and the carriage/ cross slide power feeds *are not* engaged. It is most noticeable with the carriage 10 inches or closer to the head stock. This thumping sound with feed rod occurs in either feed rod direction and either spindle direction forward of reverse. I can feel the feed rod pulsing at the end of the base. This goes away when I engage either the the carriage or cross slide power feeds. I'm thinking I have a slightly bent feed rod, but not sure if that is it. Any suggestions of cause?


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 12, 2018)

I think you are right , its a bent feed rod.  I would remove it and check it against a flat surface.  Maybe first talk to vendor you bought from and see what they say, but things that go thump every revolution are not good for general health of machine.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 13, 2018)

Could be the key slots got burrs or width problem. I'd say call the dealer , you can measure to Ck the shafts straight and the slot measurements. Without worry of warranty , but if you take it apart they may not help at all.


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds like it’s bent from your description. Is there anyway it could of gotten bent by a strap when it was lifted onto the stand?


----------



## Professional Tinkerer (May 9, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the update.  Unfortunately I rent a duplex, but only have a 32inch door got things thru and at 1200lbs ,  a PM1236 might be an issue with getting it thru the door.   Looks like I might have to pass on getting a light weight ( appox. 500 lb) lathe.  I had considered the G4003 , but again, just too heavy.


----------



## gman10259 (May 9, 2018)

If your looking for a good hobby lathe you can check out Precision Matthews PM 1228 has 1 1/2 inch bore powered by  a 2hp BLDC motor. They also have a PM 1030  (Very similar to Weiss WBL290F) also 1 1/2 inch bore with a 1 hp AC motor powered by a VFD. Both lathes in the 500-600 lb range. The owner is a machinist which I found helpful when asking questions about his machines. Last comment having both a Chinese lathe and Taiwanese lathe, quality wise the Taiwanese Lathe is better IMHO.


----------



## Professional Tinkerer (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info on the PM1228 lathe.  I actually found a few positive reviews on this lathe, and a several Youtube videos .  
It does sound promising. I'll have to give them a call .


----------



## petertha (May 15, 2018)

Here is a link to my 14x40 power feed driveline issue (and improvement) post.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/14x40-lathe-power-feed-improvement.64907/

Your lathe looks to be different configuration but you might recognize some related alignment issues once you disassemble. If the rod pulsing is growing worse with carriage near the headstock & powerfeed not engaged, I would have to say this smells like an alignment issue. Likely whats happening with carriage at mid bed is the PF bar is bending slightly and 'accommodating' the misalignment so it doesn't feel as bad. This could be a few things though. You may have a perfectly straight PF bar but some other misalignment such as the bearing block or related mechanism behind the apron which the the PF threads into. Or the worm gear/PF slot assembly which is still spinning even though its not engaged under feed.

Have a read of my repair journey & study your own parts manual for potential similar issues. But the starting point will be disassembly & checking the PF bar for warpage. That's the usual culprit, especially if any moving day straps were across it.


----------

